# bmx kinderrennen



## kpsteindl (16. Mai 2006)

hallo,

ich hab einen kleinen sohn, er ist im april vier geworden und er ist ein begeisterter radler. wie wohl alle kinder die die gelegenheit dazubekommen. er checkt das radl schon seit einiger zeit ohne stutzen und es macht ihm spass ueber kleine dinge zu huepfen und derlei. leider sind die qw zoll bikes auch von nahmhaten herrstellern, er hat ein radical 120 von scott viel zu schwer, und so werden kleine steigungen, also ich rede da von einem huegel von zwei drei metern hoehe, zu zu grossen herausforderungen. was nicht sein muesstn wenn die radl leichter waeren, find ich.

ich dachte mir vielleicht ist es eine gute idee, ihn naechstes jahr in einen bmx verrein zu stecken, falls ihm das gefaellt.

sind hier vaeter und mütter die ihre kinder in jungen jahren dem bmx-rennsport zugeführt haben und vielleicht ueber ihre erfahrungen berichten koennen. welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit den vereinen, was lernen dir dort genau?

habe vor in zwei woche ein bmx rennen mit zu besuchen um mir sowas mal live anzusehen.

ich habe bereits ein wenig gefortscht und herausbekommen, dass es fuer die kleinen auch spezielle renn-bmx raeder gibt. allerdings ist mir nicht klar, ab welchem alter sie eingesetzt werden usw.

vielleicht ergibt sich hier eine diskussion die anderen in zukunft ein wenig hilft und vielleicht kommen hier fragen auf, an die ich noch gar nicht gedacht habe?

wie vielleicht, ab welchem alter soll man loslegen? welche bikes sind ab welchem alter und fuer welchem bereich geeignet?

ich habe zb herausgefunden dass haro scheinbar vier fahrraeder fuer kinder bis sieben jahre anbietet. des mirra 360, das nyquist 16teen, das Z 16 und das csr und sr mini, beide letzteren sind fuer den race einsatz gedacht. ich frage mich warum braucht man die anderen oder kann der jungen dann das race bike auch als alltags bike benutzen und ich frage mich, wie kann ein 5 oder 5 jaheriger mit so grossen reifen wie beim sr und csr mini fahren? siehe link:  http://www.harobikes.com/bmx/csrmini.php (das sind doch 20 zoll reifen)

wie siehts da mit schutzbekleidung aus. was ist noetig und auf welche merkmale und marken muss man achten....... wie haben eure kinder auf das alles reagiert?

wuerde mich freun erfahrungen mit euch teilen zu koennen,

kpsteindl


----------



## kpsteindl (17. Mai 2006)

hi,

ich habe ein informatives mail von haro bikes bekommen, voila;

Die Entscheidung welche Haro 16 Zoll Rad ist das Richtige
ist nicht einfach!
Aber ich möchte Ihnen gerne helfen!

Haro Z 16
==========
Das Haro Z 16 ist etwas billiger ausgestattet und eher ein Bike
zum Springen und fahren auf einer BMX Race-Bahn.
Es hat nur eine einteiligen Tretkurbel und einen normal Stahl-Rahmen.
Außerdem eine Rücktritt-Bremse neben der Felgenbremse.
Es hat keinen Rotor für die Bremskabel. Ist aber auch das günstigste!

Haro Mirra 360
============
Das Mirra 360 ist ein reines Freestyle Trick-Bike zum Fahren auf Rampen
und Skateparks.
Es hat keinen Alu-Rahmen sondern einen Stahlrahmen mit 3 Rohren aus
Cromolydän Stahl! Außerdem etwas länger und höher als der Z16 Frame.
Dazu kommt eine hochwertigere dreiteilige Tretkurbel.
Es hat keinen Rücktritt aber dafür einen Rotor für die Bremsen.
Das heißt man kann den Lenker ohne Ende drehen.

Haro Nyquist 6Teen
=================
Das Nyquist 16 Zoll Bike ist vergleichbar mit dem Mirra 360!
Ist aber auch ein Allround-Bike und zum Springen geeignet!

Haro CRX
========
Das CRX ist das kleinste 20 Zoll BMX Race-Bike für Kids ab 5 Jahre.
Ist also für die BMX-Rennbahn gedacht.
Kann aber auch gut zum springen genutzt werden.


-ich habe gelesen, dass farraeder fuer kleine kinder immer ruecktrittbremsen haben sollen, da sie die hebel nicht beherrschen. habt ihr da erfahrungen?

hab gester mal so einen kleinen 6 jaehrigen zugesehen, der hatte auch nur bremsen und der hatte das voll im griff?

- hab auch noch eine marke gefunden die auch kinderbmx auf hohen niveau herstellt www.aventcycles.com leider aber wieder keine erfahrungsberichte.

- vielleicht ist ja auch ein junge hier der schoen einige jahre bmx race erfahrung hat und will ein wenig erzaehlen, wie er das alles so sieht, was cool ist was net so cool ist???

mfg

kp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (17. Mai 2006)

Moin, ich glaube hier hat keiner so wirklich Erfahrung damit. Ich bin zwar nur Gelegenheits-BMXer, aber ich hab früher ein Jugendtraining (allerdings MTB) geleitet und versuche momentan einen "Schützling" auf dem BMX zu trainieren. Also was meiner Meinung nach machen kann:
BMX ohne Rücktritt kaufen, denn sowas fährt heute keiner mehr und eine Hebel-Bremse ist standard. Sicherlich wird er sich das ein oder andere Mal auf die Seite packen, aber dafür gibts ja Protektion. Eventuell würde ich auch nur eine Hinterradbremse montieren und vorne weglassen, weil 1) die funktionieren so gut wie nie, gerade bei minderer Qualität 2) grob 90% der BMXer fahren nur hinten Bremse; sprich ein paar Stürze in Kauf nehmen, dafür lernt er dann saubereres und vorausschauendes Fahren (Bremse). BMX ist sicherlich der beste Weg anzufangen, weil BMXer die besseren und saubereren Fahrer sind (eben aufgrund fehlender Federung, etc), gerade in früheren Jahren hat man gute Chancen, ich könnt mich heute noch in n ***** beißen, dass ich erst mit 19 angefangen habe, den ich merke, dass ich net mehr so empfänglich für neue Techniken und Tricks bin. Als BMX würde ich etwas "allroundiges" kaufen, beispielsweise das "Nyquist 6Teen" hört sich gut an. Protektion die ganze Palette und Fullface-Helm.
Ich hoffe, es hilft bissl, was ich da zusamm geschrieben hab.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Mai 2006)

Kinder BMX gibt es noch von Redline, Sunn, Titus (also KHE?), GT...
Wenn möglich nicht zu sehr am Material sparen. Ein leichtes Rad macht bei den leichten Kindern einfach mehr Spaß. Als Protektoren reichen vielleicht am Anfang auch Knie und Ellenbogenschoner aus dem Inlinebereich. Fullfacehelm ist aber auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## kpsteindl (17. Mai 2006)

hallo,

danke pesling fuer deinen einblick in die bmx welt. er hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.


danke pilatus fuehr die markennamen. ich werd mir die siten genau anschaun. ja TITUS ist von KHE... hab die angeschrieben um zu erfahren ob die auch eine kinderserie haben. das titus 16 zoll wurde eingestellt, da die nachfrage zu gering war. es gibt aber noch das titus 18 zoll. eine serioese rennserie hat KHE nicht.

hab auch noch eine sehr von sich ueberzeugte bmx race-schmiede im web gefunden http://www.formulabicycles.com/ schaut da mal rein. die haben unglaublich viele groessen.

eine sache allerdings  zwickt mich noch. das gewicht der bikes. ich habe herausgefunden das die kleinsten 20" racebikes, die sind ab dem alter von 5 fahrbar, wiegen um die sieben kilo. die haros wie oben beschrieben 11 kilo schwer (das Z16 10,1 kilo).

gibt es ein 16 zoll bike wie das niquist oder mirra, das sieben oder acht kilo hat? grad fuer die kinder um 5 und 6 jahren waer das sehr hilfreich.

dachte auch daran schlicht ein race bike zu kaufen, allerdings wird die sitzposition wohl dann nicht relaxed sein, wie auf den klassischen bikes, deswegen nehme ich davon abstand. was meint ihr dazu? gibts hier wem, der in jungenjahren auf racebikes gesessen ist oder der einen jungen oder ein maedl hat, die diesen sport gerade betreiben?

also ein davis oder niquist mit um die acht kilo. (hab interessehalber mal bei puky, die nummer eins in deutschland fuer klassische kinderfahrraeder nachgefragt wie schwer da ein 16 zoeller ist; 10,3 kilo)

mfg,

kpsteindl


----------



## Pesling (17. Mai 2006)

Formulabicycles sieht gut aus, find ich! Das mit dem Gewicht ist so ne Sache, viele versuchen hier krampfhaft unter 10kg zukommen, bisher hats nur Evil auf 10kg gebracht. Das ist natürlich ein teurer Spaß! 
Ich kenn mich beim Race net aus, vll. sind die ja leichter, aber sonst leider net für den Alltagsgebrauch (streeten, dirten, touren   etc) zu gebrauchen, aufgrund des langen Radstands usw. Ein richtiges RaceBMX wird auch zu teuer werden und nachher ist es net gut genug oder der Kleine hat kein Bock mehr darauf, Kinder sind ja sehr wankelmütig. Schnapp dir einfach ein normales BMX, welches speziell für Kinder ausgelegt ist, wenn möglich 10kg abwärts. Ein teures RaceBMX würd ich erst kaufen, wenn der Kleine auch dabei bleibt (also schon ein "paar" Jahre)...


----------



## kpsteindl (17. Mai 2006)

hi,

ja pesling aus deinen worten spricht weisheit. aber mein geldbeutel reguliert, dass schon vernuenfitg oder ein nettes angebot bei ebay, oder der wechselkurs in den usa..... na ja, war ein cooler trip durch die welt des bmx.

angefangen hab ich bei der website von felt die echt nette kleine bmx haben... dann kam haro mit wirklich coolen bmx fuer kleine und am ende hab ich doch tatsaechlich ein 16 zoller bmx fuer kinder gefunden, dass nur sieben kilo wiegt. check it out http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bmxracing/proline-pitboss.html 

ansonsten noch ein netter link, hier koennt ihr nette bmx movies von den locals aus meiner ecke in belgien ansehen... homegrown-community-stuff

www.kemo.be (unbedingt movies checken)

ja vielleicht finden sich noch, eltern oder jugendliche die bock habe ueber ihre erfahrungen im bereich bmx-race zu erzaehlen. waer sicher spannend zu lesen.

lg

kpsteindl


----------



## dubbel (17. Mai 2006)

4 ist zu jung für vereinstraining. 
frühestens mit 6.


----------



## Nathol (17. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht habe es übersehen, aber ich frage mal: Willst du das dein Sohn nur Race fährt oder willst du ihn später mit Freestyle vertraut machen? Mein Bruder hat ein paar Monate bevor er neun Jahre alt war mit dem Freestyle Biken angefangen(erstmal ein zu kleines "MTB", dann 20" MTB, dann billiges BMX, jetzt Eastern 9-Volt), jetzt ist er neun und wird im September 10 und fährt eingetlich ganz gut. Bunnyhop mit einem +11 kg Bike geht bis zu 40cm.
Wenn ich in deiner Lage wäre, würde ich meinem Sohn ein 16" Bike kaufen und ihn erstmal nur ein bisschen Race fahren lassen, damit er etwa Bikekontrolle bekommt. Nach ein paar Monaten(oder sogar Wochen!?) würde ich ihm dann Freestyle beibringen: Das "Springen" von Bordsteinen und später höheren Kanten, vielleicht sogard Bunnyhop, Endo und ein wenig Skatepark(falls vorhanden). Wenn ihr keinen Skatepark habt, kann er immer noch auf der Racestrecke die Doubles/Tables springen .
Bei Race selber würde ich ihn aber nicht lassen, denn Race ist, soweit ich mich da auskennen, nicht sehr weit verbreitet, Freestyle dagegen sehr beliebt und dein Sohn könnte später sogar sehr gut fahren und ein paar Sponsorships bekommen


----------



## kpsteindl (17. Mai 2006)

dsnke dubbel, .. also hier bei uns kann man ab fuenf anfangenm steht zumindest auf der website eines ansaessigen bmx-verein.

nathol, danke fuer dinen input. also im grunde wollte ich mich nur ueber ein gutes cross fahrad mit 16 zoll reifen informieren. ich wollte etwas leicht beherrschbares und zuverlaessiges. so bin ich dann irgendwann bei den bmxteilen gelandet,.... ja und dann hat es mich interessiert, wo den da die unterschieden liegen. (ganz persoenlich, die teile schaun ziemlich geil aus und das image ist cool)

was meinen sohn betrifft... so weiss ich nicht ob es ihm gefallen wuerde bei so einem verrein dabeizusein. ich weiss nur das er gern ueber sachen drueberfahert und vom gehsteig runter, das ist es auch schon wieder. ich denke, wir schaun da einfach mal vorbei und schaun halt mal was er sagt. mir ist nur wichtig, dass er spass am radln hat. und ich denk, es ist ein cooler sport um sich mit anderen zu messen.....

alles gute


----------



## kpsteindl (18. Mai 2006)

hallo,

ich hab das 16 zoll bmx fuer kinder schlechthin gefunden. der hammer, es wiegt 7 kilo und der rahmen ist aus aluminium.

der preis in deutschland allersings ist schlicht nicht zu akzeptieren. 369 euro! in den usa bekommt man es um 250 dollas, sprich 200 euro.

sollte irgenjemand von euch so eins in second hand haben, bitte bei mir melden.

da ist der link; http://www.redlinebicycles.com/bmxracing/proline-pitboss.html

war cool die welt des bmx zu entdecken. ich schau mir demnaechst so ein rennen mal live an.

anbei noch eine gute website mit filmen aus meiner gegend von bmxern www.kemo.be (schaut unbedingt bei movies rein)

lg

kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (18. Mai 2006)

Frag doch mal bei amerikanischen Shops, die dieses Bike haben, nach, wieviel der Versand nach Deutschland kosten würde. Ich habe das mit einem anderen gemacht(das Bike hat ca. 300 gekostet) und mir haben sie gesagt, dass der Versand 180$ kosten würde.


----------



## donkeybridge (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo kpsteindl,
ich hab nicht alle Antworten gelesen. Deshalb kann es sein, dass ich jetzt ein paar Sachen wiederhole. Ich fahre selber BMX-Racing und führe bei uns im Verein auch oft das Training durch. Außerdem ist meine kleine Schwester auch schon ein paar Rennen gefahren. 4 Jahre ist auf keinen Fall zu Jung zu Anfangen. Ich kenne einen Jungen, der mit 3 Jahren Angefangen hat und der ist immer noch mit vollem Einsatz dabei. Dieser hatte allerdings ein speziell angefertigtes Rad. Für 4 - 5-jährige gibt es aber auch schon Serienbikes. Die von Haro sind auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht. Von GT gibt es aber auch schon gute. 16 Zoll Fahräder passen auf jeden Fall. Und diese sind auch oftmals gar nicht so schlecht. Es gibt aber auch schon 20 Zoll Räder für Zwerge. Wenn diese von der Größe her passen, würde ich auf jeden Fall diese empfehlen, da die durch die geringe Reifenbreite einen geringeren Rollwiderstand haben. Aber  bevor du deinem Sohn eine Fahrrad kaufst, solltest du mit ihm mal zu einem Verein gehen und ihn da mal Probe fahren lassen. Da siehst du ob es ihm gefällt (und das wird es   )  und da kann man auch für ihn die richtige Radgröße ermitteln. Es reicht am Anfang auch ersteinmal ein normaler Fahrradhelm. Fahrradhandschuhe sollten auf keinen Fall fehlen und Knieschützer sind auch gut. Wenn es ihm Spaß macht kann man ihm dann ja immer noch einen Fullfacehelm und einen Anzug kaufen. Wenn es nicht unbedingt das Beste sein muss, gibt es sowas auch für wenig Geld.

Ich kann das BMX fahren auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Es ist gut für die Ausdauer und es macht auch den kleineren Fahrern schon total viel Spaß. Außerdem kann man sicher sein, dass die Leute in einem BMX Verein super zusammenhalten.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein Bisschen weiterhelfen.
Wenn du noch irgentwelche Fragen hast zB. zu Vereinen oder Shops in deiner Nähe oder zu sonst irgentwas helfe ich dir gerne weiter. Meine E-Mail: [email protected]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
donkeybridge


----------



## kpsteindl (22. Mai 2006)

hi donkeybridge

danke fuer deinen input und dein angebot. komme gern mal drauf zurueck, wenns akut wird. 

ich war am sonntag bei einem bmx-renntag. und ja eins steht fest... den kleinen macht es irre spass und die sind unglaublich mutig. den grossen ebenso ggg

 auch haben die alle fuer ihr alter echt was drauf und es war schoen zu sehen, dass jugendliche einen ganzen tag gemeinsam mit fahrraedern gas geben, nicht nur in den rennen sonder auch genauso in den pausen.

als rennraeder wurden ausschliesslich 20 zoll bikes verwendent auch fuer die 5 -6 jaehrigen klasse. hab mich uber preise erkundigt und wie von den mitschriebener oben auch erwahnt, scheint es ratsam zu sein ein gebrauchtes zu kaufen. die neupreise fuer solche bikes sind sehr hoch.. ich hab dort welche um 500 euro gesehen. also das ist dann schon was fuer reiche leute, was ich schade find. aber...wie immer... gibt ja auch gebrauchte ;O) und die fahren genauso gut.

ich muss aber auch sagen, dass die nur an diesem tag vier kinder mit der bare abtransportiert habenm von denen die wieder aufstehen konnte ganz zu schweigen. was mir echt angst macht.. 

die hauhn sich da dermassen rein, dass manchmal die grenzen des sinnvollen echt ueberschritten werden. die eltern feuern ihre kinder auch echt wie irre an.... allerdings gehts wohl auch darum, dass man den kindern die chance gibt auch mal ueber die eigenen grenzen zu gehen... ob das nun schon mit 5 oder 6 der fall sein muss... ich weiss es nicht!?!?!

eine andere beobachtung die ich gemacht hab ist auch bemerkenswert. in manchen rennen haben die wesentlich kleineren, die groesseren die sicher viel mehr kraft haetten abgehaengt. was muss es fuer eine erfahrung sein um einen kopf kleiner zu sein, als andere und trotzdem vorne zu sein. das war echt beeindruckent. auch scheint der teamspirit der bmx racer, wie oben ebenfalls schon beschrieben sehr gut sein. die kinder haben sich bei sturzen sehr stillvol verhalten und auch die erwachsenen. das hat mir gefallen.

beim naechsten renne ist mein bub mit von der partie... bin schon gespannt wie es ihm gefallen wird.

lg

kp


----------



## GT-Oldschool (22. Mai 2006)

Hi kp,

ich kann BMX-Race ebenfalls nur empfehlen!
Supergeile Stimmung, die Leute sind in Ordnung, ...
Macht mir als Oldschooler immer noch viel Spaß. 
Richtig, was Du bemerkt hast.
20" ist auch für die kleinen angesagt. Es gibt ordentliche "minis" im evil-bay, aber auch hier: http://www.bmx-shop.de (Suche 20" Race-bike GT-Micro) oder hier: http://www.rabbit-bmx-bremen.com/

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## kpsteindl (12. Oktober 2006)

hallo,

ja mein junior hat schlussendlich ein redline pittboss 16" bekommen. es hat einen alurahmen und wiegt somit 7 kilo. ich hab zwar in fohren gelesen, dass eltern ihre kinder schon mit anfang vier mit so einem bmx fahren gelassen haben aber fuer meinem buben ist es noch zu gross. also ich find, das bike passt eher fuer 5 jaehrige als fuer vierjaehrige.

es hat keinen ruecktritt und das bremsen mit der bremse (es gibt nur eine fuers hinterrad) funktioniert einwandfreit. die qualitaet der bremse ist schlicht sehr gut. mein bub kann mid drei fingern eine vollbremsung am asphalt hinlegen, so dass er einige meter trifftet und die bremse ohne unterbrechung blockiert.

die sitzhaltung ist sehr sportlich, das heisst er sitz schocn recht gestreckt auf dem bicke und die beine muessen relativ stark abgewinkelt werden, was ansich nicht optiomal ist. aber gut, konnten schon die kleinen in E.T. damit problemlos die gegend erkunden so wird das auch passen.

habe meinen sohn uebrigens nicht zu einem bmx rennen mitgenommen, ich hab mich entschieden noch zu worten, da es mir zu zeit noch zu gefaehrlich erscheint. ;O)

also ich hoffe, dieses forum hilft den ein oder anderen. ich bedank mich bei allen fuer die rat- und vorschlaege. 

lg

kpsteindl


----------

